# PURPLE HEART PAIR



## BrentWin (Jun 3, 2014)

I recently received a 4x4x 1 1/2 piece of purple heart in a trade with El Guapo. I started to make a turkey pot out of it, but I just didn't like the idea of getting only one call out of it. So I took it to the table saw and split her down the middle. Now I have a matching duck/goose set. BTW the inserts are Indian ebony.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1916-001_zpsed74ea74.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 3, 2014)

I love that purpleheart... it's got some great curl in it. Great calls!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 3, 2014)

Very slick !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 3, 2014)

Man there sharp.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 4, 2014)

Man - Those are just gorgeous. Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 4, 2014)

Some colorful calls. Great job. Are the barrels the same measurements and just the inserts(guts) different? It looks as if the Goose call is wider and a little longer.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 4, 2014)

Ray, 
I make my goose calls 3" long and kind of beefy through the body. I keep the length very close on my goose barrels because that's what works with my step boring dimensions. My duck calls are around 2-5/8 to 2-3/4 long and have a slimmer body. There is no particular reason on the duck calls. That just seems to make them look proportionate.


----------

